# Litter box grid



## Howens (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for some help in what material people have used for there buns litter box grids, my female bun started to dig all her litter out most days, I’ve tried cleaning it more and less and then thought it might be out of boredom so I got new toys and she is out most of the day. But she still does it, I even made her a dig box which she loves but hasn’t stopped the litter, She has been spayed and I hoped it would stop but it hasn’t. My male rabbit needs an enclosed litter tray because he sometimes pees out of the tray on the floor.
I want to get a grid to put over the litter so Sally won’t dig it out but I want one that will fit her litter tray and won’t harm them.

both of them are chewers and so it needs to be tough or they will just chew the plastic?

any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 23, 2021)

Some people have used cookie cooling racks to make the litter dig-proof. Another option (though I don't know availability there) is cutting a plastic grid used to cover fluorescent lighting:








Plaskolite 4 ft. x 2 ft. Suspended Egg Crate Light Ceiling Panel 1199233A - The Home Depot






www.homedepot.com





Having an opening cut out of a sturdy plastic tote might also work-- like photo below. If they try to chew the opening sides, then they can be protected with those bindings used for plastic report covers or for posters. (sorry don't know what they are called)

Another possibility could be the litter setup itself. What is being used for litter? Is it topped with hay? Sometimes just a change of setup will discourage digging... but not always.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 23, 2021)

I used an open too litter box and CC grid to surround it to give my bunny privacy. Works great and he does use it.


----------



## JBun (Feb 23, 2021)

I made a soft litter box screen out of plastic pet window screen mesh and plastic frp trim. I've used it for maybe 5 years and it's been a good solution for me and my buns. They've never really tried to chew it. Though it is usually also covered in a layer of hay. It does take some minor diy skills and tools to make. I detailed how to make it in this old thread.






Less messy litter


Also the problem with Delilah’s digging is that it’s a stereotypic holdover from her previous owner. She digs because it makes a lot of noise and was used to get attention from people who otherwise ignored her, even if that attention was negative. So she digs in the litterbox, but also on solid...




www.rabbitsonline.net








I've also used plastic cross stitch canvas(size 7) as a litter screen. It's really easy, as all you need to do is cut to size and maybe zip tie a few sheets together to make it big enough for a large litter box. But I have had rabbits chew at those when I used them. So I don't know if that would work for your buns.

I prefer the soft screens over hard plastic or metal screens. Less abrasive on their feet if they are hanging out in the litter box for more than peeing, like eating hay. But the hard plastic and metal mesh screens will be more chew resistant.

If you haven't already tried this, you could also try doing a layer of hay over the litter. For some rabbits that works.


----------



## NYAngela (Feb 24, 2021)

I found this company KW Cages that sells metal grate and a metal litter pan. I didn’t love the litter pan but I was able to buy the grate separate and put it in a dish pan I bought off Amazon. The grates were $10 (I bought 2) and the dish pans (pack of 3) $21

Litter Grate (Medium):








Replacement Litter Box Floor


REPLACEMENT FLOOR FOR OUR HOUSE LITTER BOX




www.kwcages.com





Dish Pan:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HTYYY5S?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share



If you want a smaller/larger size they have, you just need to make sure you get a dish pan that will accommodate (one with straight sides similar to what I shared, the grate is rectangular so it needs a straight, slightly smaller dish pan to accommodate) 

I previously used a cookie drying rack with my previous bun and it work great but this rabbit’s poops are bigger and they were not falling through the holes, plus he eats more hay and poops a lot more so I was having to change so frequently. The grate is nice and high and has wide enough spacing for everything to fall through


----------



## zuppa (Feb 24, 2021)

Howens said:


> Hello, I am looking for some help in what material people have used for there buns litter box grids, my female bun started to dig all her litter out most days, I’ve tried cleaning it more and less and then thought it might be out of boredom so I got new toys and she is out most of the day. But she still does it, I even made her a dig box which she loves but hasn’t stopped the litter, She has been spayed and I hoped it would stop but it hasn’t. My male rabbit needs an enclosed litter tray because he sometimes pees out of the tray on the floor.
> I want to get a grid to put over the litter so Sally won’t dig it out but I want one that will fit her litter tray and won’t harm them.
> 
> both of them are chewers and so it needs to be tough or they will just chew the plastic?
> ...


Hi, if they are chewers I would suggest to avoid plastic at all costs. Not every rabbit digs toilet box but I also have a few who does, I use cutlery trays I removed the inserts and they fit nicely into their litter boxes. The wire is quite thick and easy to clean. Some trays I've seen with a very tiny wire and they get rusty over time not nice at all.




Cooling racks with 1cm spaces are fine but they were a bit longer than my boxes so didn't sit properly. Also some rabbits like throwing things and it would only add mess. But if you can fit them properly and make sure that the sides of the box are still high enough sure they will work too. Because some rabbits can pee outside the box, I have a girl she can lift 15 cm easily and she always uses any opportunity


----------



## Happy Hollands (Feb 25, 2021)

Amazon.com: 1/2" (12mm) White Grid Divider EggCrate Louvre 23.5" x 11.5" for Aquarium Lighting Nominal Size AZM: Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: 1/2" (12mm) White Grid Divider EggCrate Louvre 23.5" x 11.5" for Aquarium Lighting Nominal Size AZM: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





This material works great, I've used it for about a year now and have had no issues with bunnies chewing it, etc. The only fault is pee stains show and it can break if you don't use enough support legs or the rabbit is overweight and sits on it a lot


----------

